# Does your dog dislike other breeds?



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I've noticed that some dogs just don't like other breeds of dogs and I find that extremely interesting. Peyton is usually my best social butterfly and I can trust her with any dog we meet... except for German Shepherds. It started about 8 months ago at a dog park, there were two black GSDs there not bothering her in the slightest, and she kept growling and snapping at them. So they'd try to avoid her but their paths would eventually cross again and she'd do the same thing! The first time I thought maybe it was a fluke and I called her off of them. The second time we left because I wasn't going to be the jerk at the dog park who keeps their dog there when it's causing problems for perfectly innocent dogs doing nothing wrong. 

Then, one of the vets at my clinic got a GSD puppy. I thought Peyton would love having another high energy friend to play with. Nope, went crazy barking at him as soon as she saw him. In her defense, he's super obnoxious. He gets in your face whether you're a dog or a person, jumps and claws you, pees all over you. Just not a pleasant dog to be around. 

Yesterday at Tahoe, a guy was running his two dogs on the beach. One was an 8 year old, intact male Australian shepherd, she had no problems with him. The other was a black and tan GSD that was a female and her age. Instant problems. As soon as the GSD came up to her to greet her she was baring her teeth, barking, growling, and obviously very uncomfortable with this dog so I had to leash her and keep her away from her. 

My other dogs don't really have those kind of issues except that Milo seems to dislike pit bulls most of the time. 

Do your dogs seems to dislike a certain breed or is Peyton just a weirdo who's racist against GSDs?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Leo dislike dogs that have lots of hair or long hair. Cayenne doesn't like giant breed dogs but does really well with tiny breeds and medium breeds. Dogs are weird with their idiosyncrasy's


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

No, Tucker likes all dogs, though takes longer to warm up to larger dogs to the point where he'll actually play with them. If it's a small dog he wants to play immediately. However he behaves kind of oddly with some of the terrier dogs we've met. The first was an Airdale. Tucker said hi and as the other dog was leaving he went into a barking fit. He NEVER barks at other dogs so I was shocked. I figured maybe she was in heat or something different like that. But then a few weeks later the same thing happened with a Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier, he started barking and pulling when the dog turned to leave (and it wasn't a happy bark).


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

My boys only like Italian Greyhounds, Whippets and Greyhounds. Bernie, in his younger day, would jump up in the air in a circle when he saw another Whippet or Greyhound. They basically ignore other dogs. Guess you might call them "sighthound snobs."


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

my pug doesn't like the snotty former condo alpha shiba inu....oh wait. that would be me...snotty owner..

my corgi mix doesn't like any one equally.....she's old.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I've not met one that Tobi hasn't liked yet, though he wasn't fond of two pincers that were a bit rude...


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't think that there are any breeds my dogs categorically dislike/don't get along with. I tend to notice more the breeds that my dogs LOVE. Mia loves any sort of hunting breed: pointers, viszlas, etc., which makes sense because (standard) poodles are hunting dogs.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Rocky is scared to death of labradors and anything really highly active like that (weimariners, etc). He was bounced and humped by overly enthusiastic labradors and they just scare the stuffing out of him so now he won't even let one get near him. Actually, he met a crazy Husky at a dog run in a campground and he hid behind me with that dog too. So really, any big, crazy, very active breed he doesn't like. 

He LOVES all little dogs and he did just fine with the Great Dane that we met on a walk the other day but the Dane was pretty mellow. And of course he loves Shade. 

Chelsy loves all dogs. I'm not sure about Shade. I haven't taken him around a lot of other dogs yet but so far I haven't seen him dislike any dogs.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Avery is a complete social butterfly. But I have heard many dogs can be particular about other dogs.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Finnigan and Topher, my catahoulas, don't like any dog with a smushed face. Pugs, frenchies, boxers, english bulldogs. Too bad, I love them... but I think it's their excitable nature and how wiggly they are that they don't like. Weird, though, they love Rambo our pitty, and he snorts like a bulldog and often acts like one. Hmmm... (oh and for the record, Rambo loves every dog he meets lol).


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Champ hated malamutes. Only breed he ever had any social issues with females before. He in general hated most male dogs, but liked ALL females except for three malamutes, on three separate occasions. Never could figure out why. He also did not ever warm up to black people. Racist jerk dog. :frown: 

Annie doesn't like border collies. I mean she REALLY doesn't. 

My Danes, however, seem to like everyone all the time be it people or other dogs. I hope it stays that way! I take them all over the place all the time. Work, expos, parks, dog places.... in hopes they remain well-socialized creatures. Kola for the first time this weekend decided she was afraid of one person, so we went out for several hours this morning, just around the park to expose her to as many people and dogs as possible.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Scotty dislikes chows and has since he was a puppy. On the other hand he adores poodles (especially if they're in "fancier" cuts with bows, etc), turns into a major flirt. Blaise, generally, only wants to interact with "quiet" dogs, his own size.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Rhett dislikes dogs who bark(or howl) in his face!:tongue: (Right Jess?!LOL)

But no, in seriousness.....

Ummm...Brody dislikes other dogs with equality!LOL
Leo, he doesnt care, as long as they arent messing with his boys.
And Rhett....well Rhett has only been around the brothers, Brody's sister, my in-law's min-pin and Jess' boys....all of which(other then Buck) he bullies and keeps away from Mommi!LOL


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

runwiththewind said:


> My boys only like Italian Greyhounds, Whippets and Greyhounds. Bernie, in his younger day, would jump up in the air in a circle when he saw another Whippet or Greyhound. They basically ignore other dogs. Guess you might call them "sighthound snobs."


Tess is shy around most dogs but likes other sight hounds also (Italian greyhound). They tend to be more laid back- less 'in your face' and pushy around other dogs.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Aspen dislikes big dogs that try to show dominance over him, breed doesn't matter. He's fine with the little guys and girls. He did find his BFF at my old work, which was a male puggle 

ETA: Oh and dogs that are bullies to other dogs. One time, a German Sheperd was bullying a small Boxer at the dog park and Aspen ran over to defend the Boxer.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

My lab, like most labs, tends to view all dogs as great potential playmates. However, she seems very wary of boxers. I think it's their particular play style that intimidates her.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

PDXdogmom said:


> My lab, like most labs, tends to view all dogs as great potential playmates. However, she seems very wary of boxers. I think it's their particular play style that intimidates her.


I think that's the case for a lot of dogs. 
Observing dogs in doggy daycare, Boxers tend to flock together, and none of the other dogs (with a few exceptions) seem to play well with them. I think they're misunderstood by their canine buddies. LOL. Unfortunately, they seem to get picked on A LOT, and eventually end up over defending themselves. 
Annie no longer goes to daycare for that reason.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I haven't noticed that my dogs like/dislike particular breeds. This is what I have noticed:
Romeo loves everyone! He's never met a stranger. He will correct young, bouncy, annoying dogs if necessary, and then the playing commences! Though he recently met my friend's 6 month old pit mix pup and was so goofy and submissive and awesome with him. The puppy was super vocal, bounding all over and rolling around with Rome and even mounted him a few times. Romeo had no reaction but "PLAY! PLAY! PLAY! Weeeeeeee!" It was the cutest!

Same with Brooke, basically. She's a little less tolerant of nonsense, though. 

Frankie is initially nervous and defensive around large dogs that get right in her face, even if they're just being (too) friendly. She had a couple of incidents with Guinness, which seems to be when that started. After proper intros and some time, she does well. Otherwise, she's great around calm dogs and smaller dogs as long as intros go well. 

Which brings me to Guinness. Despite daycare, being around a ton of other dogs at home and otherwise, going to a behaviorist, etc, she just doesn't care for other dogs. Doesn't matter what breed. When she was young, she was great. Once she reached maturity, her tolerance for other dogs grew smaller and smaller. If we're out, she will ignore them but she doesn't want to interact with them and I don't force her to. 

Maggie is just a brat. She's pushy and fresh. She likes puppies but won't tolerate any dog that's at the end of the leash yapping at her, whether that dog be big or small, or many dogs that are larger than her. She was also in daycare when she was younger, and the only dog she didn't get along with was a Dane. She pretty much just avoided everyone else. She does love cats, though!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

PuppyPaws said:


> I think that's the case for a lot of dogs.
> Observing dogs in doggy daycare, Boxers tend to flock together, and none of the other dogs (with a few exceptions) seem to play well with them. I think they're misunderstood by their canine buddies. LOL. Unfortunately, they seem to get picked on A LOT, and eventually end up over defending themselves.
> Annie no longer goes to daycare for that reason.


Peyton would play with Annie! We should really make that happen sometime, I'm convinced they'd be besties. Peyton also _loved_ Zuri, not sure how much Zuri liked her near the end of the trip though haha!

I'm glad to know my dog isn't the only one who is racist toward certain breeds!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Celt said:


> Scotty dislikes chows and has since he was a puppy.


  :biggrin1:

That's actually surprising that you've met that many. We've never seen another chow anywhere here or on our trips across the country and have even had people asked us what in the world those dogs were that I had, they've never seen anything like them! 

I'm not sure what Rocky would do if he ever met another Chow.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I haven't noticed that Duncan dislikes a certain breed....I think it's more how the dog acts. He is good with calm well mannered dogs. However he has a problem with dogs that are aggressive, dominant and generally just rude with no manners. He has zero tolerance. He is great in obedience classes and similar settings. We do not go to dog parks because Duncan would think he needed to teach everyone manners.....lol.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

luvMyBRT said:


> I haven't noticed that Duncan dislikes a certain breed....I think it's more how the dog acts. He is good with calm well mannered dogs. However he has a problem with dogs that are aggressive, dominant and generally just rude with no manners. He has zero tolerance. He is great in obedience classes and similar settings. We do not go to dog parks because Duncan would think he needed to teach everyone manners.....lol.


Then everyone would freak out that a rabid Woolly Mammoth was attacking their dogs!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Jackson is not big on most Boston Terriers. I guess they are too bouncy for him or something but yeah, he tends to simply tolerate them and never really plays with one.

The only one he plays with on occasion is a Boston Terrier/Beagle mix puppy that I dogsit. But he gets aggravated with him after a bit too lol.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Bailey doesn't like big, fluffy, bouncy dogs like Goldens or Newfies or Saints. I don't know if they just irritate her or what. I do know as a puppy that she was attacked by a Golden....maybe she was scarred for life


----------



## splitnightsky (Jun 20, 2011)

Scorch only likes dogs that are bigger than he is - any smaller, and they start to get in a dominance fight.
first time it happened was a few weeks ago to a beagle puppy, and Scorch ended up humping him in the face. 
great way to meet the neighbors, let me tell you. 

he really is very wary around any small dog, but as soon as he sees a big one he runs and jumps all over them.
I'm not really sure why this is; normally I'd think the opposite.

the funniest part is that most of the bigger dogs let Scorch be the dominant one - he *tries* to eat their food, chews on their toys, throws his body on them...
it's pretty hilarious to watch such a little puppy get away with so much


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

splitnightsky said:


> Scorch only likes dogs that are bigger than he is - any smaller, and they start to get in a dominance fight.
> first time it happened was a few weeks ago to a beagle puppy, and Scorch ended up humping him in the face.
> great way to meet the neighbors, let me tell you.
> 
> ...


That's funny, Milo (my corgi mix) is the opposite! He loves smaller dogs and hates bigger ones most of the time.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

One of my dogs loves every dog, the other one would be happy to never interact with any dog. 

But there is a breed of dog that doesn't like ME at all - mini schnauzers. They stand and bark at me when they don't do it to other people, even at the dog park. I don't know what I did to them in a previous life, but they really don't like me very much.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

xellil said:


> One of my dogs loves every dog, the other one would be happy to never interact with any dog.
> 
> But there is a breed of dog that doesn't like ME at all - mini schnauzers. They stand and bark at me when they don't do it to other people, even at the dog park. I don't know what I did to them in a previous life, but they really don't like me very much.


I don't think schnauzers like anyone! My neighbor got one for her very first dog and it bit her constantly. When she told her new vet that she got a schnauzer he said 'oh, I'm so sorry' and then had to apologize because it had just slipped out!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> I think that's the case for a lot of dogs.
> Observing dogs in doggy daycare, Boxers tend to flock together, and none of the other dogs (with a few exceptions) seem to play well with them. I think they're misunderstood by their canine buddies. LOL. Unfortunately, they seem to get picked on A LOT, and eventually end up over defending themselves.
> Annie no longer goes to daycare for that reason.


I think boxers can get on the wrong side of a lot of dogs because of their play style.


Abbie grew up with a boxer (Cooper), so I've noticed she actually tends to gravitate towards them in public, especially at dog parks. Out of all the dogs in dog parks, she seems to seek out the boxers lol. 

Murph is pretty indifferent to dogs but he does NOT like our boxer Cooper lol. I dunno why, it's been like that since day 1. He's been okay with other male dogs, but he gets very pushy with Cooper, and Cooper takes it like a little weenie, which is unusual cause he's pretty dominant with other dogs. But Murph who is 50lbs less than Cooper, will body block Cooper and control where Cooper walks just by giving him the stink eye lol. And if he feels Abbie is getting beat up on too much (when playing with Cooop) murph charges over and jumps at Coopers face lol.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Deeken really dislikes Goldens. He's had one go after him twice and now he won't tolerate them. He's also selective about other breeds but there doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to his preferences. He does love boxers and pit bulls and other medium sized super short coated dogs. I think its because we're around pit bulls a lot and they match his play-style (ROUGH!) really well. He also typically really likes German Shepherds.


----------

